# New horse :D



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi again!  
I got a 4 year old mare and im not that experienced at riding but right now the mare isnt even trained properly to ride because her last owners trained her to ride so only THEY could ride them (unless they told you how to ride her yeah you can ride her) when i asked what she rides if she neck reins they didnt really say anything so this may be stupid but im gonna train her myself now not just gonna run out there and be like YEE HAW! its trainin TIME! Lol no no im gonna get someone to help me tell me what to do  

anywho her name was betsy when i met her but i decided to change it to beauty since shes really pretty in the sunset and betsy's a cows name -_- lol 

Ill get some pictures for you guys later today  I also am going to ask for alot of advice that goes for horses AND goats because right now we have our goats penned up in a smaller area and we are feeding them alfa hay since they wont eat cheekweed grass. and later today i want to introduce the mare to the goats but im not sure if i should so  yeah lol pictures coming soon! 

HERE ARE THE PICS


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on your new horse. Can't wait for pics.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awesome , congrats


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats!

If you aren't experienced with riding...training is a huge step. I'd definately recommend getting a trainer to help you along.


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

KW Farms said:


> Congrats!
> 
> If you aren't experienced with riding...training is a huge step. I'd definately recommend getting a trainer to help you along.


thanks and i agree it is i took her out to groom her but she got attatched to my cousins mare so being apart from her made her nervous and i didnt know how to correct it so i put her back and got my foot stepped on in the process *FacePalm* lol so my neighbor was like ill mentor you you've seen how good my horses are right? lol and i was like yeah and shes like well get her broke to whree she needs to be and i was like how much i owe? lol so i got an expert on my hands next door she said shed help me for good  so im grateful for that ^_^


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

i posted the pics


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Get ready for a long and educational ride! We trained one of our horses. Lots of sweat and tears ... a little blood.  To be honest, we regretted buying a green horse. It took us three good years, but he is now safe to ride and a very good pony. But it is a LOT of work. If you feel you're up for a challenge, get ready! Just stay safe, take it slow. Start with ground work. Enjoy her. 

Got some resources for you, if you should find them helpful. We found this link, Pat Parelli, and John Lions to be incredibly helpful: www.horsetrainingresources.com.

Great looking gal!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im sooooo jealous , what a gorgeous girl you have !!
Enjoy her , she is really something 
Please post more pictures soon , love to her again


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

ThreeHavens said:


> Get ready for a long and educational ride! We trained one of our horses. Lots of sweat and tears ... a little blood.  To be honest, we regretted buying a green horse. It took us three good years, but he is now safe to ride and a very good pony. But it is a LOT of work. If you feel you're up for a challenge, get ready! Just stay safe, take it slow. Start with ground work. Enjoy her.
> 
> Got some resources for you, if you should find them helpful. We found this link, Pat Parelli, and John Lions to be incredibly helpful: www.horsetrainingresources.com.
> 
> Great looking gal!


 thanks ThreeHavens  i definately feel up for a challenge and today we are givng Beauty her first round pen lesson of lunging (she already knows how ot lunge according to the previous owner however ill be the judge of that lol) im excited but i know im definately in for a wild ride with a lot of sweat some blood and tears she already stepped on my toe so she has to get to learning instantly lol.


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> Im sooooo jealous , what a gorgeous girl you have !!
> Enjoy her , she is really something
> Please post more pictures soon , love to her again


ill see if my mom can get soem pics of me training her while training myself lol this will be my first time lunging a horse so i have my experienced neighbor helping me. Ill see if she can get some pics that i can post


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

She's gorgeous, she is also a big strong mare, be careful. Since they trained her where only they could ride but they sold her to you, did they let you in on her special cues?
When I was 13. I bought a green supposedly 5 year old quarter horse, (he grew a full hand in height after I bought him so I think he was more like 2) He didn't buck at all, but he reared up all the time, didn't know how to neck rein, and didn't know how to back up. He was also really nervous crossing bridges. I was able to work with him and get him to be an awesome horse. He was the best horse I ever owned. Now part of that was just his personality but part of it was the bond from us working problems out together and learning each other. We were more in tune than any horse I had before him or since. So it can be done successfully, but it is work and time consuming and requires commitment. 
Good luck and congrats!


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

no they didnt they didnt even let me ride her instead they said next time you come out you can ride her on her own so my cousin got on her and gave her basic cues for an originally broke horse and she didnt listen so i was upset but i said you know what i've always wanted to retrain a horse so ill turn this daisy into a rose lol. its gonna be alot of work but im willing to work with her today i lunged her with the help of my neighbor so she did good but shes a bit rusty and the lunging technique we used is new to her for sure because she was definately confused haha. I cant wait to take her out tomorrow and try it again but i am so worried when i lead her shes going to take off and whatnot its more due to not trusting her but i think the more i work and learn with her the better it will be


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Did you see them ride her? It sounds like she is not actually broke at all. She is quite cute. Be careful and have fun!


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

Maggie said:


> Did you see them ride her? It sounds like she is not actually broke at all. She is quite cute. Be careful and have fun!


my cousin actually rode her bare back so she did tolerate that so that tells me shes broke bare back and they did send me a picture of her in saddle and tack with a 5 year old on her back so that tells me she is broke but the thing that gets me is the mare did not go left or right or forward when my cousin tried her bareback so its a big challenge for me but yesterday i lunged her and she did great so she knows the game just is traine a little differently


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Sounds like she has just been backed, not actually broke. I had bought a 5 year old gelding off these people years ago. They guys idea of him being broke was getting on him and he would spur the horse and it would just gallop around the arena as fast as he could, then the guy would haul on him with this big shank bit to stop to get him to skid to a halt. The horse had absolutely no idea how to turn at all when I got on him and was sooo tense just expecting me to spur him on. I had to restart him completely over from the ground up, he was probably the best partner I have ever owned, I wish I had never of had to give him up.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Something fishy. People usually let you ride the horse, when they are trying to sell it and they usually ride it first to show you. Honestly though, it might be better if she was never trained than trained their way and you have to retrain. Fixing bad habits is harder than starting with a blank slate.


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

NubianFan said:


> Something fishy. People usually let you ride the horse, when they are trying to sell it and they usually ride it first to show you. Honestly though, it might be better if she was never trained than trained their way and you have to retrain. Fixing bad habits is harder than starting with a blank slate.


true but me and my neighbor are working together (not tag teaming on the lunging thats bad) She doesnt have any bad habits that i know of yet, except for being spoiled. she was always allowed to do what she wanted because the owner wasnt firm with her. Im willing to correct her and shes got great potential both me and my neighbor have said this, because we can see it really. It would have been different if i didnt see any potential in her i wouldnt have gotten her, but since i do i got her. ALthough it may be hard work it will be worth it in the end  i can feel it


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

Maggie said:


> Sounds like she has just been backed, not actually broke. I had bought a 5 year old gelding off these people years ago. They guys idea of him being broke was getting on him and he would spur the horse and it would just gallop around the arena as fast as he could, then the guy would haul on him with this big shank bit to stop to get him to skid to a halt. The horse had absolutely no idea how to turn at all when I got on him and was sooo tense just expecting me to spur him on. I had to restart him completely over from the ground up, he was probably the best partner I have ever owned, I wish I had never of had to give him up.


Yeah? aww he sounds like he was a good horse in the end.  
yeah probably definitely backed but im willing to retrain her ^_^ shes a quick learner all i want to do is train her to neck reign shes definitely broken and she doesnt buck since my cousin got on her back i know she can be ridden but she just needs the direction work is all but im willing to redo her whole training that way i know we are on a good track or something like on the same page lol. My neighbor even said herself a few years down the road once everything is said and done and the horse has been trained and worked with the mare may just be the best thing that i've ever gotten in my life


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

As long as she makes you happy, that's all that matters!


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

im truely happy with Beauty however she and i have alot of learning to do  which is what we did today for a half an hour till it got too hot :/






and some pics of me lunging her  its gonna take us a few times to get all this right lol


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I think maybe they sat a kid on her and took a picture. That's what happened when we bought our horse ... saw a pic of him with a kid on his back, brought him home, completely unbroken. You could sit on him, maybe get him to move a little. To me, sounds like you have to start on square 1! She really is a pretty thing. Glad you have help with her.

(Ps. Them not letting you ride her before purchase is complete nonsense. They wanted you attached to her before you realized she wasn't properly broken. No one that I've ever heard of has broken a horse so "only they could ride it". That just doesn't exist. If anything, she is half trained, and only lets them ride her because she knows them. Just my two cents.)

I hope you enjoy this experience, it sounds like you really are enjoying the challenge!


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

ThreeHavens said:


> I think maybe they sat a kid on her and took a picture. That's what happened when we bought our horse ... saw a pic of him with a kid on his back, brought him home, completely unbroken. You could sit on him, maybe get him to move a little. To me, sounds like you have to start on square 1! She really is a pretty thing. Glad you have help with her.
> 
> (Ps. Them not letting you ride her before purchase is complete nonsense. They wanted you attached to her before you realized she wasn't properly broken. No one that I've ever heard of has broken a horse so "only they could ride it". That just doesn't exist. If anything, she is half trained, and only lets them ride her because she knows them. Just my two cents.)
> 
> I hope you enjoy this experience, it sounds like you really are enjoying the challenge!


 yeah i do say i would agree to that because so far when i lunge her they trained her to listen for commands not watch for signals so im retraining her to watch for commands and today she only faced her rump toward me while lunging 5 times last time it was 10! lol so shes improving really well. I cant wait til the day we have a good bond


----------

